
Ask HN: A feasible way to collect dollar payment? - udayrddy
I run https:&#x2F;&#x2F;extracttable.com for which I charge 0.0145$&#x2F;credit. The motivation behind is making it easier to extract tabular data from images, AND not needing to pay for what you do not use.<p>I want my users to buy credits as little as possible AND service usage charged per transaction(1 transaction @ 0.0145$ != 14.5$ of 1000 transactions). Currently, I&#x27;m asking my users to buy a minimum of 100 credits (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;extracttable.com&#x2F;#pricing) costs 1.45$ - after PG(PayPal) processing I receive a mere 62% of what user paid.<p>Do I have any recommendations from the community on improving the situation matching my with requirements.<p>TIA
======
a0st
Depending on your credit card flow look into flat-rate fee credit card
processing.

~~~
udayrddy
Well almost all Payment Gateways charge the same in that aspect, and thus I
end-up 62%.

A chance of syndicate transaction processing ? Like do not charge until the
balance accumulate to 100$ and charge all at once?

OR

Something like Venmo for Business but with no transaction fee (like 0$ Venmo
User transfer)

